# Help on chinese 110cc BMX kids atv.



## chamoru4 (Jul 27, 2010)

What is wrong with this atv?

Purchased a new battery and hooked it up.

Atv starts and will run for three days.

Atv battery drains on the fourth day.

Voltage goes from 12.6 volts to 11.4 volts.

I was told that the alternator is bad.

John


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jul 27, 2010)

If its the same 110cc I bought for my son it does not have a alternator.


----------



## 440Mopar (Jul 27, 2010)

yep i bet the forgot to mention that ... buy a battery tender and hook it up at night or every other day they work great only about fifty bucks and can be hard wired in and use a plug like a trailer to hook it to the 110 v


----------



## chamoru4 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Atv Help*

Thanks for the information.

John


----------



## mattech (Jul 28, 2010)

Sounds like something is shorting or staying on, you should not have to charge a battery daily even if it does not have a generator. to prove this theory unplug the terminals when not in use. if you get more life out of the battery start trying to trace wires for for exposed areas and check all everything to make sure something is not staying on. I know what kind of atv you are talking about but have never worked on them. does it have a key, and if it does are you removing the key. I would not trust just turning to the off position.


----------



## polkhunt (Aug 8, 2010)

I have the same problem with my sons atv I put a quick disconnect on the neg term lead and he disc when he gets through riding problem solved. There is something in the elec system that runs batteries down.


----------



## rutandstrut (Aug 8, 2010)

A notice that a lot of the Chinese ATV's have an Alarm System built into them that puts a drain on the Battery. If you don't need the Alarm, try disconnecting it or put a quick disconnect on the Negative Terminal of the Battery to eliminate the drain on the Battery.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Skinin&Grinin said:


> If its the same 110cc I bought for my son it does not have a alternator.



My girls doesnt either. It has to be charged every 3-4 days.


----------



## packrat (Aug 11, 2010)

*china-bike*

These are known to have the voltage rectifier/regulator go bad and not charge the battery properly. Also if you put the wrong size battery in "some" of these, you will be buying other electrical parts.


----------



## DrewDennis (Oct 4, 2010)

They all have alternator/generators if they are electric start...I second packrat on the voltage regulator..  Try these guys for parts   http://www.buyatvsonline.com/electrical-parts-voltage-regulator-c-398_271.html


----------



## basspro2232 (Feb 15, 2011)

It was made in china, thats your problem


----------



## jcountry (Feb 16, 2011)

basspro2232 said:


> It was made in china, thats your problem



Yep.  But that problem can easily be corrected with a match and a couple of gallons of lighter fluid.


----------

